# Whatsit...... No. 40



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep............ my *40th* Whatsit!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna be the hardest one yet.

A polar bear in a blizzard? 

EDIT: Just so the post doesn't look completely stupid later...I see nothing here but white space...)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Looks like it's gonna be the hardest one yet.
> 
> A polar bear in a blizzard?



Still having issues with seeing them?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, evidently. Weird, I can see yours 98% of the time, but once in a while, I get nothing.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, evidently. Weird, I can see yours 98% of the time, but once in a while, I get nothing.



Not even a box with a red X in it?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, nothing. But, I just went and read another thread and came back, and now it's there.

Don't know what it IS, but it's there.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some type of filter.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

A cotton ball stretched out!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Nope, nothing. But, I just went and read another thread and came back, and now it's there.
> 
> Don't know what it IS, but it's there.




Next time, just Refresh (F5) your screen.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 13, 2012)

Or your lens covered in silly string


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

Bossy said:


> A cotton ball stretched out!



No, I had that for breakfast..............


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

this is what you see on the base of Kundalini's hair brush.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 13, 2012)

lintless paper for cleaning lenses.  I got it, and that is what it looks like.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 14, 2012)

Or maybe a dryer/fabric softener sheet?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Or maybe a dryer/fabric softener sheet?


----------

